# How to use the adjustment brush?



## Tom75 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi,

I tried to use the adjustment brush to remove some spots etc and I don't really understand how it works. Would be nice if somebody could tell me how the thing is supposed to be used.

What happens when clicking when different selections in the brush menu are made?

Thanks and regards,
Tom


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 16, 2012)

Best thing would be to look at a video.

Try this one from Laura Shoe, but no doubt there'll be others available as well. It was made for Lightroom 3, but the concept is the same for LR4 even though there are more local adjustments possible with the latter.


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 16, 2012)

Use the dust spotting tool to remove spots.


----------



## Tom75 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the comments, will look into it.

Regards,
Tom


----------

